
Spilo, a Highly Available PostgreSQL Cluster - postila
http://spilo.readthedocs.org/en/latest/DESIGN/
======
secure
How does this compare to
[https://github.com/sorintlab/stolon](https://github.com/sorintlab/stolon)?

~~~
valgog
Actually stolon is more comparable with Patroni, the core component used by
Spilo.

One can call Patroni the HA machine, and Spilo an AWS based infrastructure
that uses it. So one can use Patroni for managing Postgres in your own data
center.

------
mslot
Interesting! The examples show a single master and single slave, but etcd
blocks when half or more nodes die. How does Spilo deal with that?

~~~
tracker1
The examples show two nodes, but the cost sheet obviously 3x are needed.
1-Master, 2-slaves at the least...

I'd still love to see this functionality baked into PostgreSQL... having to
rely on bolt-on services/proxies for this type of functionality is one of the
reasons I'm less likely to consider PostgreSQL when HA are absolute
requirements. Unless there's someone else whose job it is to keep it all up
and running...

I'd much rather work on other things, writing software, over having to figure
out N technologies in order to cobble together a viable solution. These days
I'm much more inclined to reach for RethinkDB first... Though I think with a
good HA story, PostgreSQL + plv8 + binary json is pretty compelling.

